# GPS & Breathalysers in France



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

There has been quite a lot on here recently (even started a few threads myself) regarding the new / proposed laws here in France reference speed camera notification on your GPS and the requirement to carry one time use breathalysers in your vehicle. 
The bulk of replies / comments are either people wishing to find out exact detail or basically just doubting the truth of the information with the latter usually suggesting that it is a stupid idea and they don't see why they as a Brit should comply anyway even if it were true.
Choose whether or not you believe the info and if likely to be travelling in France whether you will comply to the rules or not will be a personal decision.
However if you look objectively at the situation, what's the likelihood of you being caught and processed for non compliance?, pretty slim I would suggest. 
Unless you are breaking an obvious law e.g. speeding and are doing so in the presence of the police / Gendarme you're unlikely to be stopped for a check anyway, Gendarme like UK police come in all flavours some nice guy some bad guy, as a tourist you are likely to be treated gently by most of them unless committing a serious crime (they do take most motoring offences pretty seriously though). Here like the UK they are often in short supply so that reduces the odds again, so what I'm suggesting is that even if you do decide to ignore the law the chances of you being taken to book are reasonably slim.

But is it worth taking the chance??? 

Make my day punk springs to mind


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think both laws are bonkers but for a couple of quid I will pick up the breathalyzers at the first supermarket I see (assuming I remember!)

Don't use speed camera locations on the GPS. Don't see any point.

We have been stopped twice on the scooter by the police in France. On both occasions they were very fair and pleasant. I have also been stopped by the Greek Police and Spanish and found them perfectly ok. I was particularly impressed with the Greek copper as he stopped me for pulling a wheelie on a 650cc motorbike on the sea front in Lefkas wearing only shorts and a Union Flag Bandana!  (I was a lot younger and even dafter then).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> There has been quite a lot on here recently (even started a few threads myself) regarding the new / proposed laws here in France reference speed camera notification on your GPS and the requirement to carry one time use breathalysers in your vehicle.
> The bulk of replies / comments are either people wishing to find out exact detail or basically just doubting the truth of the information with the latter usually suggesting that it is a stupid idea and they don't see why they as a Brit should comply anyway even if it were true.
> Choose whether or not you believe the info and if likely to be travelling in France whether you will comply to the rules or not will be a personal decision.
> However if you look objectively at the situation, what's the likelihood of you being caught and processed for non compliance?, pretty slim I would suggest.
> ...


I don't believe the vast majority of people object to complying with the law but in this instance it appears that the authorities are not giving clear concise information.
Are either of them law and if not when will they be?
Penquin has said his French neighbours shrug their shoulders and do not know what is happening so not much chance for te rest of us.
One thing is for sure and that is that those with vested money interests will be be using scare tactics to encorouge UK travellers to buy the breathalysers at inflated prices.
I love France and the French and I guess that this is just the way they go about things.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...re-street-one-way-in-opposite-directions.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayc said:


> One thing is for sure and that is that those with *vested *money interests will be be using scare tactics to encorouge UK travellers to buy the breathalysers at inflated prices.


Careful Ray - Nuke wears a vest! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I also fail to understand the trauma and gnashing of dentures this is causing. _(No I don't - doom and gloom is like manna from heaven to all media, including MHF! :roll: )_

I shall do exactly as Barry suggests, and pick up a couple at the first opportunity next time we are in France. They can be stored with the yellow jackets, which have never been used (_but I do think they are a very good idea_). 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I certainly wont lose any sleep over it and I certainly wont be rushing to buy one at an over inflated price on a ferry. If I see one in a supermarket for a couple of quid I will get one otherwise I wont bother. I assume once it is enforced they will be everywhere and should be cheap.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Also -----your not supposed to Drink and Drive so be on the safe side and DONT DRINK AND DRIVE :wink: 
I can imagine everyone relying on the Breathalyzer and we all know machines can be faulty.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> Also -----your not supposed to Drink and Drive so be on the safe side and DONT DRINK AND DRIVE :wink:
> I can imagine everyone relying on the Breathalyzer and we all know machines can be faulty.


Spot on Mavis. :wink:

What would we do without you on the handle end of our leads? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Also -----your not supposed to Drink and Drive so be on the safe side and DONT DRINK AND DRIVE :wink:
> ...


If nobody drinks and drives what would be the purpose of every vehicle on the French roads carrying a breathalyser? I think this law is being sponsored by the French wine industry to encourage every driver to have a small glass prior to driving and to have the breathalyser just in case it was a large one.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been surprised (not really) by the total lack of information from the ferry companies in advance.....

oh no I'm not, you can envisage the scenario;

you turn up to book in and are given a piece of headed paper saying that you are now required AT ALL TIMES to carry the following breathalyser........... of course people will worry but the ferry company will be keen to help......... they are on sale on board in the shop for a nominal £10 each.......

It has been announced that they SHOULD cost no more than €1.50 each BUT no-one has said if that is wholesale, retail or ferry price, the cynic in me says it will cost a lot more on the high seas........

As regards GPS and speed cameras warnings it is worth reading this thread of our recent experience with TomTom and a trip through France last Saturday (18th Feb 2012);

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1204210.html#1204210

and that is with a freshly updated TomTom Europe Live.......

I suspect you are much more likely to get stopped CLOSE to the ferry when you arrive so there is more chance of you NOT having one yet (sorry Zeb that means your crafty plan would not work  )

the French police are likely to stop you at any STOP sign if you fail to stop for the requisite time to stop, put on the handbrake and then take if off and move off - we were told a count of 5 un deux trois etc. :lol:

Of course if / once they stop you they are likely to have a checklist of possible offences they can check for, headlamps, tax disc, breathalyser, yellow vests in the right place, GPS notification and so on if they are keen readers of MHF :lol: :lol: :lol: All of those have been discussed on here in the last week! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Penquin said:


> I suspect you are much more likely to get stopped CLOSE to the ferry when you arrive so there is more chance of you NOT having one yet (sorry Zeb that means your crafty plan would not work  )


It will for a few months after it becomes law Dave. :wink:

Even the French are not that vindictive - there will be a period of grace for we feelthy foreigners. :roll:

If anyone is really concerned, StAubyns has found a place near him where they are being sold in packs of three for a fiver . . . properly calibrated to the French limit. No doubt he can provode more info.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rayc said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Or the French drink to much wine all day and the law will be for them. anyway just because you have a garage full of beer to out do Dennis --well --oh no you just fall asleep -and I have a photo to prove it :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> However if you look objectively at the situation, what's the likelihood of you being caught and processed for non compliance?, pretty slim I would suggest.
> Unless you are breaking an obvious law e.g. speeding and are doing so in the presence of the police / Gendarme you're unlikely to be stopped for a check anyway, Gendarme like UK police come in all flavours some nice guy some bad guy, as a tourist you are likely to be treated gently by most of them unless committing a serious crime (they do take most motoring offences pretty seriously though). Here like the UK they are often in short supply so that reduces the odds again, so what I'm suggesting is that even if you do decide to ignore the law the chances of you being taken to book are reasonably slim.
> 
> But is it worth taking the chance???
> ...


What are the chances? I've been stopped on two occasions in 7 years of touring on holiday in France. On one occasion, breathalysed (roadblock on a Sunday afternoon) near Bordeaux. On the second occasion had the van searched by Gendarmes and Douaniers (Customs) after entering France via the Mont Blanc tunnel.

Both seemed like random stops. I wasn't speeding or doing anything wrong. The Gendarmes had to let me go on both occasions, but it was pretty clear that they were not ignoring foreign registered vehicles, maybe even deliberately targeting them. The one who breathalysed me asked if I had been drinking, and when I said I hadn't, said in French "I've only got your say-so for that". I was telling the truth of course and blew a zero.

I've also had a drugs check on disembarking from a ferry. French cops swabbing the steering wheel for traces of cocaine.

I will buy an approved "Ethylotest" kit as soon as I can on my next trip. The odds of being stopped again aren't insignificant.

SD


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just accosted my local French plod who were doing spot checks at a roundabout.
Not yet legal so don't bother. I showed him my cheap e-bay purchase and again he said there is no legal standard yet.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I only started this as I was up early with nothing better to do and others had complained that things had got dull on here, but I had been genuinely surprised at how many replies were in the vein of "I'm a Brit and won't bother with these Froggy requirements"! in the other relevant topics.

Chances of being stopped? I've travelled here for close on 30 years and have lived here for the last 5 and in that time have been stopped twice once in 1986 when I went through a red light all be it at about 2 miles per hour whilst trying to find my way and not even seeing the light and the second a couple of years back when leaving our village on the morning after a weekend music festival (we'd not participated) when the flic was out in force stopping all the homebound hippies and testing for whatever substance was likely to still be in their systems, when seeing us old farts and then finding we were English waved us on without further ado.
We are in a predominantly farming area (although Rapido are made just down the road) and the law, like most everything else here seems more laid back than in the more built up places.

RayC, the GPS bit is in French law, the breathalyser from the information I can find will become law "in the future".

Dave (Penguin) I have mentioned a few times on the relevant threads that they are readily available from the likes of Feu Vert, Etape Auto and Norauto our local pharmacie even has them on display, the retail price ranges from €1 to €1.5 for singles and €2 to €3 for the double packs, very surprised your area is not aware of the situation, there is plenty of info in my area Mayenne and also Brittany.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

The new rules come into effect on 1st July 2012. If stopped before November 2012 you will just be advised about the law, thereafter there will be a fine of €11 for not carrying a breathalyser when driving in France. It is recommended to carry two in case you use one, thus leaving you a spare to continue to comply with the law.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Roger, the fine will be €17 not €11 as suggesed by you and the UK press


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

My friends here didn't really know much about it and said, oh well we'll buy some and keep them in the car, exactly what we'll do (the mh always has them anyway) the whole basis around the law is so that you cannot claim *you didn't know* you were over the limit...just go out to lunch anywhere and you'll see the bank manager, vet, doctor, farmers, delivery drivers having their 25cls of wine with their lunch, that puts you over the limit straight away. 
The GPS law has many loopholes, the police/gendarmes are not allowed to search your gps/phone unless you offer it to them, can't really see how it'll be policed but we'll see.
I've been stopped 3 times in 10 years of driving and over 200,000km and never yet been breathalysed, DH as a biker has been twice but doesn't drink and drive anyway. The odds on being stopped are very slim


----------

